# Sunfish/bluegill as bait?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I havent checked the legalities of it yet so if you know that it is a no-no, please let me know.

I had a thought that and I figured I'd run it by you. My folks live on a nice sized pond/small lake down here. I can easily yank in 20 nice sized blue gills in under an hour. The place is never fished and they are all over the place. 

What,if any oppertunity is there to use the blue gills as bait when surf fishing the ocean? Yes, I understand that you don't find blue gills swimming around the ocean but there are other sunfish out there.

I plan on doing a bit of shark fishing while down at the beach and was thinking about trying them out as bait. Either rigging them whole or using them as cut bait.

It's just an idea I am throwing out there to the experts for some feedback. If its an obvious bad idea - I certainly won't move forward with it. I am just trying to do something different while utilizing a bait fish that I have a surplus of.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

if they're nice size why not clean and eat'em yourself?... 

no reason not to use them for bait though...


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> if they're nice size why not clean and eat'em yourself?...
> 
> no reason not to use them for bait though...



I am still a little iffy on the water in which they swim. Granted, most of the problem is probably the lack of rain - but the pond has developed a bit of scum and generally doesn't look that clean/healthy. If eating bluegill was on my mind - I would air on the side of caution and just buy them or hook them elsewhere.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not sure of the law in MD, but here in GA and in FL it is not legal to use bluegill as bait. 

_However,_ if one were to use said bluegill (hypothetically) I've umm... _heard_ that a hand-sized bluegill with the spines cut off is a killer bait for stripers, redfish, and even snook. The bluegill will only last for about 15 minutes in the saltwater, but it causes them to swim erratically and makes for a tasty looking target for many fish.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

What Smashed said.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*no blue gills as bait*

I was wondering about that. If a blue gill is of legal size and you would normally toss it in the cooler for the trip to the frying pan, what is wrong with putting a hook in them and live lining them. 

I mean for the folks in Texas and out west they use huge baits that resemble trout for them Mag. LM Bass, so why not. Does anybody know the reasoning for the law, other than its illegal? Because live lining a blue gill may be the ticket for catching a big land locked striper up in Liberty or Loch Raven, etc.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Every State's regs are different,,,, AL allow you to use them as long as they were caught by legal methods and you have no more than the daily limit on ya,,,,I have caught blues adn sharks using them as cut bait.... never fished with them live,,,, there are better baits siince blue gills are not an oily or bloody fish


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

There are 2 classes of bluegills .... small stunted ones that grow to about 6" max and interbreed with the bull gills that get well ... pretty big. I dont know the reason why they are illegal but wish the stunted variety would just disappear. This occurs on every FW body of water I know.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

they bleed out quick. white fleshy fish. great catfish cutbait, but needs to be changes often due to how quick it bleeds out. Now in the sweet water...one about 6" long with a 6/0 offset eagle claw J hook right behind the dorsal on a carolina rig on a stumpy point....








(DISCLAIMER: This is my buddy. His second flathead ever. Courtesy of Justin's Guide Service  lol blood was from the hook in the fleshy part of the mouth...fish was released to swim and spawn again)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Or you can cut em up and catch a mess of babies 









(small ones to 18lbs)

Guess this really doesnt answer your question about sharking tho....

Id try some of the big ones lopped in half so theyre bleeding good. As mentioned before. Check your local laws. They are good to eat, but so are crappies, white perch and stripers and numerous other critters....catch some big ones, theyre a dime a dozen and lop em off behind the dorsal, and poke a hole through the belly to let em oooooz and see what happens


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fyremanjef said:


> Because live lining a blue gill may be the ticket for catching a big land locked striper up in Liberty or Loch Raven, etc.


Is it really illegal? I've seen guys do that at Liberty. When they catch a bluegill or small crappie, they'll just liveline em instead of bringing them home.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I've caught stripers in the Susquehanna livelining bluegills...*



fyremanjef said:


> I was wondering about that. If a blue gill is of legal size and you would normally toss it in the cooler for the trip to the frying pan, what is wrong with putting a hook in them and live lining them.
> 
> I mean for the folks in Texas and out west they use huge baits that resemble trout for them Mag. LM Bass, so why not. Does anybody know the reasoning for the law, other than its illegal? Because live lining a blue gill may be the ticket for catching a big land locked striper up in Liberty or Loch Raven, etc.


...but I wouldn't try it at Liberty or Loch Raven.
I know a lot of anglers at Nicodemus bridge liveline crappie or bluegills - but it is ILLEGAL.
All aquatic bait used in those reservoirs HAVE to come from a state certified zebra mussel-free bait shop, and you are required to have the receipt. I have never seen the man hassle anyone at Liberty, but it IS possible.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh yeah.... no need to cut the dorsals....live lined bream(bluegill) and crappie make awesome striper baits


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Gnatman said:


> ...but I wouldn't try it at Liberty or Loch Raven.
> I know a lot of anglers at Nicodemus bridge liveline crappie or bluegills - but it is ILLEGAL.
> All aquatic bait used in those reservoirs HAVE to come from a state certified zebra mussel-free bait shop, and you are required to have the receipt. I have never seen the man hassle anyone at Liberty, but it IS possible.


I have seen DNR and troopers stop by and check for receipts for minnows. But never for crappie or bluegill.

So does the illegality even extend to fish caught at the reservoir?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I guess we've answered part 1 of the question (and thank you for the feedback) but what about part 2 ........... using them in the ocean?

Granted, they will be caught and frozen so I would treat it just like frozen mullet/menhaden, etc. 

I just plan on rigging them up and tossing them out there on a fishfinder rig. If nothing bites on them as whole bait - I can cut bait them. 

Doing a lot of shark fishing next week and I was hoping the BG's would attract some toothy creatures if lobbed out there whole.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> Well, I guess we've answered part 1 of the question (and thank you for the feedback) but what about part 2 ........... using them in the ocean?
> 
> Granted, they will be caught and frozen so I would treat it just like frozen mullet/menhaden, etc.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt Bluefish or mackerel be a better choice ? I would forget the bluegill thinking for sharks as they dont produce the scent you want.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I will have to contact DNR to see what you can and cant do. I will pass along my information.

I would think that as long as the fish came from the same body of water, it would be ok. But who knows.

In the mean time. I have a bunch of these, Trout, Bluegills, and even YP to try at the reserviors. Figure they should look tasty under a bobber... 










We got off topic about using them in salt water. Figure what the hell, why not. Its like you caught them, took them home. and put them on a hook. Since they wont survive, there shouldnt be any huge chance of cross contamination fresh water to salt water. But think of the snake head.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Wouldnt Bluefish or mackerel be a better choice ? I would forget the bluegill thinking for sharks as they dont produce the scent you want.


Yep...both of those are bloody


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> Wouldnt Bluefish or mackerel be a better choice ? I would forget the bluegill thinking for sharks as they dont produce the scent you want.


I definately agree - bluefish and macks would be a better choice. I am just looking for options. More or less thinking outside of the box a tad.

I do know that hitting up the bait shops everyday for a bunch of bait (whole fish, etc) can quickly add up especially when changing out baits often. I do plan on hitting some of the docks for scraps but that is hit or miss and can get messy when keeping overnight. 

After dropping a bunch of $$$ on the gear needed to land some big fellas - I am just looking at some unorthodox ways to save a few bucks.

All in all - if they don't produce, I plan on just falling back and going with the reliable stuff (blues, etc - just gotta catch them first).


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> I definately agree - bluefish and macks would be a better choice. I am just looking for options. More or less thinking outside of the box a tad.
> 
> I do know that hitting up the bait shops everyday for a bunch of bait (whole fish, etc) can quickly add up especially when changing out baits often. I do plan on hitting some of the docks for scraps but that is hit or miss and can get messy when keeping overnight.
> 
> ...


Invest in a castnet ! It will pay for itself. And bluefish and shad are present in great #'s right now and I would think you could have enough bait in an hour for the rest of the year. If $ is a problem you only have to catch 1 blue and cut him up and you'll get your bait .... IRI or any beach front right now are saturated with bluefish to 24" ... I cant speak for MD waters but it seems to be true there too. I really hate to see you get out there and realise your bait doesnt cut the mustard


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fyremanjef said:


> I will have to contact DNR to see what you can and cant do. I will pass along my information.
> 
> I would think that as long as the fish came from the same body of water, it would be ok. But who knows.
> 
> ...


I have seen crappie lures like that also . So I am not the only one to use a bobber on a crankbait huh ?  It works wonders with the yozuri beans


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> So I am not the only one to use a bobber on a crankbait huh ?  It works wonders with the yozuri beans



You lost me, but ok. 

I have some from Storm that have a treble hook under neath and the eye is more on top. Not all, have the bill in the front, but I guess rigging a bluegill under a bobber so it is straight up and down, mouth up, tail down, just floating around. may entice a bird more than a fish.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yes, it does...*



okimavich said:


> I have seen DNR and troopers stop by and check for receipts for minnows. But never for crappie or bluegill.
> 
> So does the illegality even extend to fish caught at the reservoir?


...because they are concerned that they _may_ have actually come from an infected farm pond somewhere.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

So that is just an extension of "We can't prove it either way, so no bait for you!". Thanks.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Oki...*



okimavich said:


> So that is just an extension of "We can't prove it either way, so no bait for you!". Thanks.


...I LIKE the way you handled the sig line.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

when i was 8 or 9yo i would watch the guys on the pier pin rigging. when i got back home i would practice in our pond. id put a treb in the dorsal of an avg size bluegill and slide him out. it is absolutely the deadliest largemouth bait ever (accept for pine cones of corse) but seriously, it will attract the biggest bass in the pond, and also snapping turtles.

as for saltwater, i dont know?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

If you are going to the OBX, forget the bluegill completey. Go to the OI Fishing center. They will give you tuna heads, blood lines the whole damn carcas.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

Smashed said:


> I'm not sure of the law in MD, but here in GA and in FL it is not legal to use bluegill as bait.
> 
> _However,_ if one were to use said bluegill (hypothetically) I've umm... _heard_ that a hand-sized bluegill with the spines cut off is a killer bait for stripers, redfish, and even snook. The bluegill will only last for about 15 minutes in the saltwater, but it causes them to swim erratically and makes for a tasty looking target for many fish.



Been legal in Florida for several years now as long as you catch them yourself. they work great. just chum the bream up with bread, catch one then hook him on to a bigger hook and chum some more. almost guaranteed.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah they're great catfish bait when you live line em for flatheads. I have caught them in around Deale MD at the river around the docks and marinas, thats the only saltwater location I have seen them caught.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Bluegill bait*

Not good as saltwater bait but a catfish will tear them up both sun and bluegill like crazy


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> What,if any oppertunity is there to use the blue gills as bait when surf fishing the ocean? Yes, I understand that you don't find blue gills swimming around the ocean but there are other sunfish out there.
> 
> 
> 
> > I asked this very question to a virginia game warden. he said there are no regulations on fish taken from a _private pond_. I had thought about using small large mouth bass, crappie, bluegill for bait in the surf during tough times to get bait but I dont think it would work too well.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Bluegill's!*

Great Freshwater Bait! Take my kid's too the river. Catch a 5 Gallon Bucket in 1/2 Hour. Usually Keep a Dozen Fat One's 4 Catfish Bait. Good cut bait or Live bait! A lot better saltwater Bait's then Gill's IMHO. A little shot of Yum  don't hurt either.


----------



## beto6059 (Nov 7, 2007)

In Texas bream are not game fish so you can cast for them, fish with them hold or cut them up and no limit.
I fish for Reds from a power plant lake (Fairfield Lake). The best bait is shad (whole or cut up), bream (whole or cut up) and dead shrimp with heads and tail on.
The state freshwater red record was caught at Fairfield, 46". The biggest I have caught is 30"
We call good eating size bream Fairfield Mosters. The size of you hand, up to 1 lb. The best white meat you will eat. When we go bream fishing we usually caught 50-100. We use earth worms on light gear.
Do a search on Fairfield Lake.
This is a great site with lots of information.
Retiring to the Texas coast in Jan 2009.
beto6059
Tennessee Colony, TX


----------

